# My new babies



## Goodfella (Jul 24, 2009)

The fedex guy delivered my new babies today!!! 


Check em out.....


----------



## pelican (Jul 24, 2009)

You must be a proud papa with those beauties!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice! Where from and American or Hungarian or French?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 24, 2009)

Vadai Barrels.... 


Hungarian oak....


I havn't named the larger one yet.... But the little ones name is PORTLORD!!! HAHA


----------



## Waldo (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome goodfella


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice score!




What sizes are they?


What do you plan on putting IN them


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 25, 2009)

WOW, I am jealous and drooling!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Those are great looking barrels. I like the Wine Cave also!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 25, 2009)

tepe said:


> Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










One is 5.3 gallon


The other one (PORTLORD) HAHA.... is 2.7 gallon


I think first batch for the 5.3 will be my MM Barolo.


And PORTLORD is getting a Bodega port first.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2009)

Make sure you keep wines going to keep them wet!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, What I have been told is... once the are wet, If they ever go dry, They are done!!!


Also, if you don't have wine in them, you can fill them with water. BUT, you are still extracting the flavor from the barrel. So they will go neutral in the same amount of time, with water or wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont think they are done if they dry up but it will be a battle to get them back into shape and sanitize them again I believe.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 25, 2009)

bee -u-tee-full


----------



## Waldo (Jul 26, 2009)

What are you soaking them in to cure them?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 26, 2009)

I havn't done any of that yet. 


What suggestions do you have about that?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2009)

Ive heard just to fill them somewhat and soak them in a full tub of water spinning occasionally.


----------



## moto-girl (Jul 26, 2009)

The babies are just gorgeous!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 26, 2009)

moto-girl.....


Thank you for the compliment!!!


Wade....


I thought ya do it the way you described.... BUT, it sounds like Waldo might have a trick up his sleeve!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 26, 2009)

lookin' good


enjoy


keep your powder dry and the barrels wet!!!


good luck


rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 27, 2009)

HAHA... Will do rrawhide. I hope the barrels never see a dry moment.


I am still waiting to see if Waldo has a trick for barrel curing.


----------

